# Tuesday nighters at griggs (g-teg)



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I'ts just about that time of year again. We plan on getting them started either the 2nd or 3rd week of April, wich would be the 13th or 20th. I will post the starting date closer to that time, depends on water conditions and how many phone calls I get from the regulars that are chomping at the bit to get started. I will say the for the last 3 years since I've been there regularly, the fish started eating good around the 3rd week in April. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Any question can post here or pm me.
Bill


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be the first to put in my vote for the 13th haha. My class schedule looks like it's going to work out where I won't have to miss many of these this year!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to a nother year Bill


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill have you decided whether it will be the 13th or 20th to start em up?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

April 20 will be the official start date. We will start at 6pm and go till dark, I believe that will be somewhere around 8:30.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Have to work till 7 april 20. So i'll see you guys the 27th. Looking forward to fishing and hanging out with you all.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I stopped down at Griggs today and talked to some of the guys starting work on the project in the parking lot. They said the 2nd set of ramps (that we usually launch from) will be closed during construction which is a 305 day project. So, we might have to use the 1st set of ramps with the pleasure boaters for these tournaments.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

It will all work out being a week day. Weekeneds may be a little diffeent though.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

whats the project? i saw all those cones on my way home from school but didnt know what they were for?


----------



## Todd1191 (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone have contact information for Bill or Chuck? I am attempting to get info for the tournaments.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

What is the info your trying to find out. Most of us can answer the questions for you.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

My # is 614-580-4674


----------



## Todd1191 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the info Thanks.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

614-bass said:


> whats the project? i saw all those cones on my way home from school but didnt know what they were for?


It's an environmental project. They are putting in some rain gardens and things to catch runoff from the parking lot and Riverside Dr. I saw a drawing and description of what they were doing, but lost the link. Maybe somebody else has it.


----------

